# msmsgraf.exe?



## Anonymous (9 Juli 2004)

Hallo! 
Seit gestern werde ich immer von einem Dialer names "msmsgraf.exe" angegriffen, was ich aber aufgrund von "Dialer Control" immer problemlos unterbinden kann. Der Angriff kommt immer, wenn ich online bin. Man merkt wie etwas geladen wird und man sieht für eine halbe Sekunde ein Fenster, das sich öffnet. Die Nummern, die sich unter dem "msmsgraf.exe" versuchen einzuwählen sind:

0088213331063

0067792455

0044870248346

0088213811031

0068673040

0067768053

06744449559

0056113461

00672342082

Als ich bei einem weiterem Angriffsversuch den Taskmanager mitlaufen ließ, konnte ich fesstellen, dass die Homepages 

ht*p://127.0.0.1:8081/dial.html?ai]IUmaq=uyr{UVvP&country=Germany

ht*p://127.0.0.1:8081/dial.html?aiUAIy}i=yZ[]vpPp&country=Germany

ht*p://127.0.0.1:8081/dial.html?I}uMeAmA=QRR}uS]q&country=Germany

ht*p://127.0.0.1:8081/dial.html?MqymIyMa=tYQ^ZQx&country=Germany

und 

ht*p://127.0.0.1:8081/dial.html?qUAmUQyU=uvUWqtY~&country=Germany

 ...aufgerufen werden.

Mein Problem ist jetzt nur, dass ich diese "msmgraf.exe" wieder wegbekommen will, jedoch ergab die Suche keinen Treffer.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (9 Juli 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Als ich bei einem weiterem Angriffsversuch den Taskmanager mitlaufen ließ, konnte ich fesstellen, dass die Homepages
> 
> ht*p://127.0.0.1:8081/dial.html?ai]IUmaq=uyr{UVvP&country=Germany
> 
> ...



127.0.0.1 ist der lokale Rechner. Da geht etwas extrem boesartiges vor sich, ich wuerde auf einen Trojaner tippen. Vermutlich laeuft der Virus als Proxy, und leitet diese Requests um. Interessant waere es dann, die wahre URL zu kennen. Lass mal einen aktuellen Anti-Virenscanner drueberlaufen plus HijackThis, und poste mal die Ergebnisse.


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juli 2004)

*MSMGRAF.exe*

Bei mir lag die datei im windows unterverzeichnis Prefetch!


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juli 2004)

*msmsgraf.exe*

Auch bei mir. Ich habe diese Datei immer beim Internet-Zugang !!!
Was kann man tun, damit diese nicht mehr gestartet wird ???

Bitte schnelle Hilfe !!!


----------



## Devilfrank (11 Juli 2004)

Diese Anwendung scheint noch nicht bekannt geworden zu sein. 
Ich empfehle die folgenden Schritte:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=5593

Wer diese msmgraf.exe auf seinem Rechner hat, bitte mit WinRAR packen und an [email protected] senden. 
Dann schauen wir mal.


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juli 2004)

Also mein T-online antidialerprogramm hat mir den Pfad angezeigt in dem der Dialer angeblich stecken soll. Das Problem ist nur das es den Pfad auf meinem Rechner nicht gibt, da ich den Ordner schon vor 2 Tagen gelöscht habe. Trotzdem ist der Dialer dauernd wieder da.


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juli 2004)

*msmsgraf.exe*

Bedauerlichweise bin ich auch betroffen.    Genau die gleichen Anzeichen. Mein Virenscanner findet nix.
Ferner scheint er meine Firewall und meinen Dialerblocker zu umgehen.

Gleichzeitig mit der Datei MSMSGRAF.EXE legt sich im Desktop die Datei HARDCORE.EXE an.

Habe beide Dateien, wie oben gewünscht als RAW an den Moderator gesendet.


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juli 2004)

ich habe auch dasselbe problem! antivir findet ca. alle 30-40 min den dialer, der kommt immer wieder hilfe


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juli 2004)

*msmsgraf*

Ich glaub bei mir scheint es jetzt zu gehen. Ich habe "SpyBot - Search & Destroy" über meinen Rechner laufen lassen. Der hat das glaube ich in den Registryeinträgen und die Dateien gefunden und -ich hoffe- entfernt. Nebenbei hat der gleich noch andere Spyware entdeckt. Irgendwie Gain Gator und lauter so komiches Zeug.

SpyBot ist unter der Rubrik Downloads bei www.dialerschutz.de zu finden.
Hab es dann vom freenet-server geladen.

Vor dem Scan noch das Update laufen lassen.

Ich hoffe, dass es jetzt ein Ende nimmt. Das ist ja wirklich lästig das Ding


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juli 2004)

Habe jetzt heute Morgen Spybot S&D und XP Clean laufen lassen,haben beide etwas gefunden. Seitdem habe ich keine Probleme mehr. Ich hoffe das bleibt so.


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juli 2004)

Ok, ich habe mich zu früh gefreut. Eben hat er wieder meine I-Netverbindung gekappt. Mir ist noch aufgefallen das sich jedesmal meine Browsereinstellungen ändern wenn er auftaucht. Gehe seit dem der Dialer aufgetaucht ist über Mozilla rein. Aber der Browser ändert sich immer auf den T-Online Browser. Habe den jetzt einfach mal deinstalliert.


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juli 2004)

Ok, ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende. Habe es mit AntiVir gefunden und gelöscht und mit Spybot die Einträge aus der Registry gelöscht. Trotzdem kommt er wieder.. Wenn jemand noch ne Idee hat wäre ich glücklich.


----------



## Fidul (11 Juli 2004)

Habt ihr die Säuberungen auch im abgesicherten Modus durchgeführt?


----------



## Devilfrank (12 Juli 2004)

Die beiden Exemplare, die uns zugeschickt wurden sind hinlänglich bekannt, allerdings unter anderem Namen.
1. 
MSMGRAF.EXE
2.
HARDCORE.EXE
In beiden Fällen sollten die Beschreibungen bei Symantec ausreichend sein, die Bedrohungen zu eliminieren.
*Bevor die Säuberungen durchgeführt werden, empfehle ich jedoch eine Datensicherung (Image) des gegenwärtigen Zustandes, da zumindest bei der MSMGRAF.EXE (Dialer.Target) beschrieben wird, dass Verbindungen zu high-cost Nummern auch ohne Wissen des Users aufgebaut werden können!*


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juli 2004)

Please excuse my writing in Englich, aber ich kann nicht gut Deutch sprechen.  This looks like our dialler being called by someone else's spyware - if anyone has a copy of msmsgraf.exe that they could e-mail to me, I'd be very pleased as we can check it out and disable whichever client of ours is responsible.
My e-mail's @ 

Thanks --

Dave

_ E-Mail-addi deleted, sorry , but the "Nutzungsbedingungen" (regulations  for utilisation  of the forum)  
 are also obligatory for foreign users tf/mod _


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Juli 2004)

Dave Knell schrieb:
			
		

> Please excuse my writing in Englich, aber ich kann nicht gut Deutch sprechen. This looks like our dialler being called by someone else's spyware - if anyone has a copy of msmsgraf.exe that they could e-mail to me, I'd be very pleased as we can check it out and disable whichever client of ours is responsible.



Dear Mr Knell of "Coulomb Ltd." (am I right?)

ref.  here (click) 
"Possibly Coulomb was also hit by some of those 'trojan-diallers' also mentioned by 'Questnet'" 

I am pleased to read you here because I think there are some things to explain and I think that you have a bunch of good information for the people out here with problems because of that "raped dialler" (?).

I'd also be glad if you could help me understanding another thing, a bit older, but also of some interest. So would you please say a few words  regarding the following article?

 click here, please  (bitte die übliche Vorsicht walten lassen mit den links dort! / please be careful and don't try the links mentioned here) 

The dutch companies and/or names mentioned in that message seem to have made a project together with companies like "ebs" (Crosskirk-related?) and "dialacom" (Gaza Media, Copenhagen). See  here . Could you tell us something about that? Who is the maker of that program? 

n.b.: if you would register here, you cold send me a "private message" ("PN") if you do not want to discuss these things in a public forum  

_________________________
with rergards and best wishes
aka-aka


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juli 2004)

*msmsgraf2.exe!*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe auch dasselbe problem! antivir findet ca. alle 30-40 min den dialer, der kommt immer wieder hilfe



bei mir ebenfalls...allerdings findet antivir sofort nach der einwahl und löscht ihn. er schreibt sich irgendwie immer wieder ins c:/windows/temp -verzeichnis. habe schon HijackThis und Spybot drüberlaufen lassen, die finden logischerweise nichst mehr. wie gesagt, der dialer kommt nahezu jedesmal nach der einwahl. der fund ist jedesmal MSMSGRAF2.exe.
wie kann ich noch vorgehen?


----------



## DaveKnell (13 Juli 2004)

Dear Aka-Aka,

I'm here to help.  This sort of thing does us, as a company, no good.  If I can get hold of a copy of the spyware which is loading our dialler (not from our servers, as far as I can tell, or I would stop it there) then I'll cut off whoever is doing it and we can provide instructions as to how to prevent it from happening again.

The old link about us, DialerAccess and spam was quite funny at the time - the theory about a great English/Dutch conspiracy to deliver porn spam.  Unfortunately, the reality is not so exciting.  We provided dialers to DialerAccess, who added content and ran an affiliate program.  Some of their affiliates spammed; when we found them, we shut them down.

I wasn't aware of the gloriouslily thing; no idea who made that program.  EBS did indeed use Crosskirk for their dialers, but I can't help with Gaza Media.

Any more questions, ask away..

--Dave


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juli 2004)

DaveKnell schrieb:
			
		

> Any more questions, ask away..
> --Dave


 Thank you very much, and now back to the topic of that thread... 
_____
with regards
aka


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juli 2004)

*Re: msmsgraf2.exe!*



			
				Lars schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi namesvetter =)

nachdem ich spybot/antivir drüberlaufen lassen habe, hat er auch was gefunden, habs dann so gemacht wie alle hier :/
jedoch kommt der dreck immer wieder


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juli 2004)

edit: ich dachte erst ich hätte ruhe, aber hatte anitvir wieder was gemeldet.....bin mit meinem latein am ende


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Juli 2004)

DaveKnell schrieb:
			
		

> This looks like our dialler being called by someone else's spyware - if anyone has a copy of msmsgraf.exe that they could e-mail to me, I'd be very pleased as we can check it out and disable whichever client of ours is responsible.


 Liebe mods, ihr wisst auch nicht, ob das wirklich Mr Knell war? Sollte dem jemand diese Datei schicken? Ich habe keine... keine Meinung und keine Datei 
aka


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juli 2004)

Vielleicht liegts am Namen, ich heiss auch Lars  8)  und krieg die scheisse auch nich weg... wie soll man denn so arbeiten????????????


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juli 2004)

Hallo Leute!

Auch ich kämpfe seit einigenTagen mit dem Problem "Coulomb" und "msmsgraf", hoffe jetzt aber, dass ich ihn erwischt habe   .
Ich kann's allerdings nur für <Windows ME> beschreiben. 
Wenn's interessiert gebt Bescheid. Ich werde dann mal meine Schmierzettel ordnen und abschreiben.


----------



## Dino (14 Juli 2004)

Naja, wozu haben wir denn das Forum? Damit jeder nachlesen kann. Also her mit Deinen Infos.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juli 2004)

Also, ich hab's jetzt mal aufgeschrieben. Probiert's mal aus.


Windows ME

Dialer Coulomb/Hardcore/msmsgraf.exe entfernen
(Dialer erscheint alle 10 – 60 Minuten)

·	Mit „Ad-Aware“ den PC durchsuchen
Meist findet sich dann „Coulomb/Hardcore“ und „msmsgraf.exe“
Beides mit Ad-Aware löschen

·	Mit „RegCleaner“ den PC auf Registry-Neueinträge prüfen
Meist findet sich dann „Coulomb – Hardcore“ und „Unbekannt – Coulomb“
Beides mit „RegCleaner“ löschen

·	„Coulomb“ und „msmsgraf.exe“ schreiben sich sowohl in die „Hotkeys“, als auch in das „Windows / System“
Sie sollten eigentlich nach der Löschung mit „Ad-Aware“ und „RegCleaner“ dort nicht mehr vorhanden sein, aber trotzdem zur Sicherheit noch mal nachschauen:

Start – Ausführen: regedit / Bearbeiten / Suchen: „Coulomb“
Meist findet sich dieser Ordner dann unter HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Software
oder   HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/Software
	Diesen Ordner (wenn noch vorhanden) löschen


	Start – Suchen – Nach Dateien oder Ordnern:  nach „msmsgraf.exe“ suchen
	Löschen (wenn noch vorhanden)

·	Wichtig, um das erneute Erscheinen des Dialers zu verhindern:
Start – Ausführen: regedit / Bearbeiten / Suchen: „winsvc32.exe“ („exe“)
Meist findet sie sich unter HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Software/Microsoft/Internet Explorer/Explorer Bars/{C4EE31F3-4768-11D2-BE5C-00A0C9A83DA1}/ FilesNamedMRU
Diese Exe-Dateien löschen. Es kann auch gleich der ganze Schlüssel gelöscht werden. Er installiert sich wieder (ohne die Exe-Datei)

·	Zum Schluss:
Start – Suchen – Nach Dateien oder Ordnern:  nach „hosts“ suchen
Alle „hosts“ nacheinander mit „Editor“ öffnen
In den „hosts“ und/oder „lmHosts“ sind meist Adresseinträge „127.0.0.1“ vorhanden
Diese Adresseinträge löschen


Viel Glück!


----------



## Anonymous (15 Juli 2004)

*ms...graf*

:cry:  ups ist das komplizert  :cry: 

Ich habe die Mutter aller Anwendungen genutzt!!!

Format C:

Alles neu installiert.
Das Ding is wech !!!

Habe nur eine Festplatte für alle Software,
da ging das zum Glück etwas schneller.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## TSCoreNinja (15 Juli 2004)

klausi schrieb:
			
		

> Alle „hosts“ nacheinander mit „Editor“ öffnen In den „hosts“ und/oder „lmHosts“ sind meist Adresseinträge „127.0.0.1“ vorhanden
> Diese Adresseinträge löschen


Noe, der stimmt so! Das hat nur indirekt was mit dem Dialer zu tun.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Juli 2004)

Hi TSCoreNinja.

Du schreibst, dass der Adresseintrag "127.0.0.1" wohl doch nicht gelöscht werden muss. Ich hab's gelöscht, hat das irgendwo Auswirkungen? Gemerkt hab ich bis jetzt noch nix.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (15 Juli 2004)

klausi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi TSCoreNinja.
> Du schreibst, dass der Adresseintrag "127.0.0.1" wohl doch nicht gelöscht werden muss. Ich hab's gelöscht, hat das irgendwo Auswirkungen? Gemerkt hab ich bis jetzt noch nix.


Kurzer Hintergrund des Host-Files:

Das Internet Protocol TCP/IP erlaubt sowohl numerische als auch symbolische Namen (z.B. www.google.com und 216.239.41.104). Das Mapping zwischen den beiden wird per DNS oder Domain Name Service verwaltet. Dabei gibt es bestimmt numerische Bereiche, die fuer spezielle Zwecke verwendet werden. So ist 127.0.0.1 immer der lokale Rechner (Anfragen gehen also nur scheinbar ueber das Netz). Gleichzeitig ist diesem per Konvention auch der Name *localhost* bzw in Langform (fully qualified  ) *localhost.localdomain* zugewiesen. 

Gleichzeitig ist es moeglich, gewisse Paare von numerischen/symbolischen Adressen direkt im host File anzugeben, so dass gar keine Anfrage an den Domain Name Server passiert. Durch den Eintrag  
	
	



```
127.0.0.1  localhost
```
 wird dieses Mapping fuer den Namen localhost gemacht.


Probiere mal folgendes: 
Oeffne eine DOS Eingabeaufforderung, und tippe 

```
ping 127.0.0.1
```
 und 
	
	



```
ping localhost
```
 ein. Meiner Einschaetzung nach sollte bei 2. Befehl "Unknown host" kommen. Es gibt unter Umstaenden aber Programme, die den Namen localhost verwenden, und die somit Fehler produzieren werden. Wieviele dies benutzen, weiss ich nicht.

BTW, zum Blocken von Anzeigenseiten und Dialersits bietet das host File sehr interessante Moeglichkeiten. Ist die Downloaddomain z.B. download.mydialer.com, bewirkt ein Eintrag 
	
	



```
127.0.0.1 download.mydialer.com
```
, dass der Zugriffe auf den Dialer mit einem 
	
	



```
File not Found
```
 endet.

BTW, genauer steht es z.B. hier http://accs-net.com/hosts/what_is_hosts.html


----------



## Anonymous (15 Juli 2004)

boa ich steig da net druch ey


----------



## Dino (15 Juli 2004)

So, machen wir es mal gaaanz einfach!

In der hosts-Datei findet man bei einer Grund-Installation nur einen Eintrag, nämlich

127.0.0.1   localhost

127.0.0.1 ist eine sog. IP-Adresse und stellt eine Besonderheit dar. Sie zeigt immer auf den eigenen Rechner, an dem man gerade arbeitet. 

Sollten dort Webadressen (wie z.B. www.computerbetrug.de) hinter 127.0.0.1 eingetragen sein, so würde bei einem Aufruf dieser Adresse die entsprechende Seite auf einem Webserver auf dem eigenen Rechner (eben 127.0.0.1) gesucht werden. Zumeist läuft dort aber keiner und dadurch käme es zu einer Fehlermeldung (Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden....)
Wäre ein Webserver installiert und auch laufen, würde die Startseite des Webservers angezeigt werden.
In jedem Falle aber wäre computerbetrug.de von diesem Rechner aus als Webseite im Internet nicht erreichbar.

Man könnte sich das z.B. in der Form zunutze machen, dass man boshafte Webseiten dort in der Form...

127.0.0.1   boshafte Webseite

einträgt. Das wäre dann mit dem Willen und Wissen des Besitzers. Diese  boshafte Webseite wäre dann nicht mehr erreichbar. Es gibt im WWW einige solcher hosts-Dateien zum Download. Die, die ich mir ins System kopiert habe, hat 983 Einträge und blendet damit etliche Webserver aus, von denen nervige Werbebanner und Dialerseiten ausgehen.

Nehmen wir mal an, dass ein Fiesling auf die Idee kommt, einen Eintrag für die Webadresse einer vielbesuchten Seite in die hosts vorzunehmen, der *nicht* auf 127.0.0.1, sondern auf einen Server im Internet zeigt, der mit Boshaftigkeiten um sich wirft. Beispiel:

x.x.x.x   www.computerbetrug.de

oder gar

x.x.x.x   www.google.de

(wobei jedes x für eine Zahl zwischen 0 und 255 steht). Dann würde man voller Vertrauen computerbetrug.de oder google.de aufrufen, landet aber gaaaanz woanders. Vielleicht ist die angezeigte Seite sogar noch dem Original angepasst und der User merkt zunächst einmal gar nichts, bekommt aber eine Flut von kostenlosen Zugangstools und was weiß ich um die Ohren gehauen.

So, und nun, nach diesen Infos, kann man sich überlegen, ob es Sinn macht, in der hosts alle 127.0.0.1-Einträge zu löschen.
Einträge dieser Art können für Fieslinge eigentlich nur dann Sinn machen, wenn es ihnen gelingt, einen Webserver im System zu installieren, der selbst ein Boshaftigkeiten bereithält, oder aber, wenn sie bestimmte Seiten unerreichbar machen wollen.
Interessanter sind da eigentlich eher Einträge mit einer anderen IP als der 127.0.0.1. Da wäre es wissenswert, wohin der Aufruf tatsächlich führt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Juli 2004)

DaveKnell schrieb:
			
		

> Dear Aka-Aka,
> I'm here to help.  This sort of thing does us, as a company, no good.  If I can get hold of a copy of the spyware which is loading our dialler (not from our servers, as far as I can tell, or I would stop it there) then I'll cut off whoever is doing it and we can provide instructions as to how to prevent it from happening again.


Dear Mr Knell. If someone is misusing your dialler, which service would be used or which number would be dialled if your dialler was NOT misused? (it would be interesting to know the numbers in Germany, particularly, but also - if they exist - in UK or somewhere else)
__________
with regards
aka-aka


----------



## Anonymous (15 Juli 2004)

Ich dreh bald noch durch mit dem Mist!
Erst hiess das Ding msmsgraf.exe, dann msmsgraf2.....inzwischen nennt es sich msnk......und nicht totzukriegen der Mist!.

Ich sollt ihn beinahe drauflassen, solange es keine Kosten verursacht! :bigcry:


----------



## niblo (15 Juli 2004)

> Gast32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devilfrank (16 Juli 2004)

Weitere Info´s hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=66413#66413


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Juli 2004)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> DaveK* schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Liebes Forum. Der Herr K* ist der Chef von "Coulomb" und ich hoffe schon, dass der an seine Datei kommt. Zu verlieren hat man dabei, denke ich, nicht viel... Immerhin wird Herr K*l sogar von britischen Parlamentariern in Unterhausdebatten zitiert 
Ich würde aber doch gerne wissen, welche Nummer sein Dial(l)er wählt, wenn er nicht gecrackt ist...



			
				UK-Parlamentarier schrieb:
			
		

> ...I have had an interesting e-mail from David K* of Coulomb Ltd. (...) he makes three recommendations that are worth cosideration (...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow!


----------



## Anonymous (16 Juli 2004)

Hat sich ja ganz schön ausgebreitet das Thema.

Hm, also ich hab seit meinem letzten Eintrag alles mögliche versucht um das Ding wegzubekommen. Aber hat nix gebracht. Erst kam er unter dem Namen msmsgraf2.exe wieder, und nun heißt er msnk.exe. Habe den PC im abgesicherten Modus gesäubert, 2 mal, hat aber nix genützt. Bin langsam am verzweifeln.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Juli 2004)

So, Lösung scheint wohl immer noch niemand zu haben.
Hab inzwischen aufegeben wollen und gedacht, ich lass das Ding einfach auf dem Rechner. Hab ja dsl, also egal.
Blooooooss......diese HotXXX scheint sich von selber nach 5 min. zu löschen und verursacht dadurch einen erneuten Download nach kurzer Zeit :bigcry:


----------



## Anonymous (18 Juli 2004)

Naja, ich werde wohl irgendwann die Woche den PC platt machen. Bringt sonst nix. Mir wäre das auch egal das ich den auf dem Rechner habe, habe auch DSL. Aber der unterbricht immer meine Internetverbindung, und deshalb störts.


----------



## Anonymous (19 Juli 2004)

Hi liebe Community!
So... hab jetzt schon seit fast ner Woche auch diesen Drecks-Dialer drauf! Hab auch schon so ziemlich alles probiert was ging. eTrust hat nur kurzzeitig Abhilfe geschaffen  :bigcry: Hat den scheiß Dialer unterdrückt, aber nu nimmer... das stört gewaltig. Hat vielleicht noch jemand ne zündende Idee. Ich sehs nicht ein warum ich nur wegen so einem hinterhältigem Program meinen ganzen Rechner neu machen soll!
Kann mir jemand helfen?! Pleeeeaaase!!  :cry:


----------



## Anonymous (21 Juli 2004)

hi leute..

hatte den dialer auch seit ner woche drauf und jetzt hab ich ihn wegbekommen. mit nem update von antivir (stand 20.07.2004). das "scheiss-ding" hat ihn gelöscht. ausserdem hab ich mit hijack this ein paar einträge aus der registry gelöscht und ab jetzt benutze ich den mozilla firefox.

war auch schon wieder im internet. er hat sich nicht erkenntlich gezeigt.

also viel glück den anderen


----------



## Anonymous (21 Juli 2004)

*HotXXX*

Verstehe ich nicht.

Ich habe es soeben auch mit dem update von AntiVir versucht. Aber bei mir ist das Biest weiterhin vorhanden..!! :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (24 Juli 2004)

*Msmsgraf*

Hallo alle Zusammen,

habe diesen Dialer auch seit 09.07.2004 auf meinen Pc, alle Versuche ihn zu entfernen liefen ins leere.
Habe aber eine Lösung gefunden! habe für meinen Anmeldeaccount die Administrator freigaben weggenommen (Bemutzerverwaltung) und seither kann sich der Virus nicht mehr installieren, da er sich in das Directorie C:\Winnt\System32  und andere Ordner einnistet, die nur vom Adminstrator verwaltet werden können.

Dies hat auf meinem PC funktioniert!

Viel Spass und Erfolg!!!


----------



## Anonymous (8 November 2004)

Hi wenn ihr das problem mit GTM.exe habt habe ich einen guten Tipp ladet euch unter Google den kostenlosen Handybits file Shredder runter und wenn ihr GTM.exe findet meistens in C: Programme /Gemeinsame Dateien zieht ihn rein und er wird vernichtet falls das nicht der Fall ist macht den taskmanager auf da steht er auch drin zieht ihn in den Shredder und weg ist er !!!!


----------



## Anonymous (8 November 2004)

Mein Onkel hatte probleme damit und hat ihn so wegbekommen. er überschreibt die GTM.exe und damit ist sie weg das geht mit vielen Virusen die Antivir nicht löschen kann


----------

